#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Посвящение Шивы и Ганеши.

## Лакшми

[COLOR="DarkRed"][SIZE="3"][SIZE="4"][FONT="System"][COLOR="DarkRed"]*Дорогие Друзья !
Пема Рандрол Ринпоче 20 марта дает буддийское посвящение Шивы из цикла Ринчен Тердзо.  Начало в 14:30 в Белых Облаках.
2 апреля посвящение Ганеша. Начало в 18:30 в Белых Облаках.
Перед посвящением Шивы целый день нельзя есть говядину.*

----------

Вангдраг (17.03.2010)

----------


## Буль

буддийское посвящение Шивы - это как понимать?

----------


## Лакшми

Шива является охранителем буддийского  учения.
 Существуют практики Шивы, в основном  связанные с привлечением власти и богатства. По тибетски Шива называется Лха Вангчуг. Также есть много буддистских ритуалов Шивы, например  Джинсег (Огненная Пуджа) Шивы.

----------

Ниэллон (21.03.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

[QUOTE=Лакшми;315430][COLOR="DarkRed"][SIZE="3"][SIZE="4"][FONT="System"][COLOR="DarkRed"]*Дорогие Друзья !
Пема Рандрол Ринпоче 20 марта дает буддийское посвящение Шивы из цикла Ринчен Тердзо.  Начало в 14:30 в Белых Облаках.
2 апреля посвящение Ганеша. Начало в 18:30 в Белых Облаках.
Перед посвящением Шивы целый день нельзя есть говядину.*

В индуизме вообще нельзя есть говядину никогда ,а тут одним днем хотят обойтись.

----------

Aion (16.03.2010), Zom (16.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

А как обстоят дела с садханами?
Или как всегда?  :Cool:

----------


## Лакшми

Текст садхан есть на тибетском языке. Их можно будет попросить у организаторов и Ламы. Бесплатно  :Smilie: . 
Функции, внешний вид и обеты связанные с Шивой и Ганешей в буддизме отличаются от индуистских. Буддисты считают Шиву и Ганешу могущественными сансарическими богами, которые дали обет помогать практикующим буддизм.
 Буддизм и Индуизм разные религии. Спорить о том кто прав в этой ситуации вне моей компетенции. Это дело великих Пандит всех религий.

----------


## Fat

> По тибетски Шива называется Лха Вангчуг...


Вроде бы Лха Чен  или Лха Ченпо т.е. Махадэва

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> буддийское посвящение Шивы - это как понимать?


А кто по Вашему Махакала??? :EEK!:

----------


## Лакшми

Лха Чен И Лха ченпо и Махадева тоже.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это очень сомнительно насчет посвящения Шивы и Ганеши.

----------


## Legba

Какой невероятный восторг у меня вызывают некоторые сомневающиеся граждане! Что-то, что хоть чуть-чуть незнакомо звучит - сразу "очень сомнительно". Может интернет почитать, хотя-бы?! Ну так, для общего развития. Большие сложности с поиском?
Ну вот, пожалуйста.
Ганапати - сакьяпинская танка и статья:
http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cfm/89964.html
16 век, если чо.
Монгольская (а значит, с большой вероятностью, гелукпинская) танка:
http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cfm/64120.html

Шива - танка 18го века и статья:
http://www.himalayanart.org/image.cfm/618.html

Особенно меня умиляет тот факт, что Тара вот никого не смущает, при том, что это одно из имен индуистской Кали:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tara_(Devi)

----------

Aion (22.03.2010), Osh (18.11.2010), Sam (13.10.2010), Torkwemada (31.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (21.03.2010), Саша П. (27.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (28.03.2010), Шавырин (17.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если Тара - это актуально Кали, то Кали надо что-то делать с Дакшинкали и своими последователями...

Иначе какой то небуддийский, не арья-бодхисаттвинский получается "футбол"!

P.S. Может у Арья-Тары есть какая то сестра... двоюродная, которая принимает жертвоприношения. Или индиусты, как обычно, что-то попутали.

P.S.S. И если Шива реально Защитник с соответствующими посвящениями для последователей, куда бежать за чиламом и забойной чуйской коноплей/гашишом, чтобы порадовать Махадева классическим гьягаровским способом? )

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Я КОНЕЧНО МНОГОВО НЕ ПОНИМАЮ........... НО ЗАЧЕМ НАМ БУДДИСТАМ ЗАЩИТА ШИВЫ И ГАНЕШИ ЭТО ВЫШЕ ВСЯКОГО МОЕГО ПОНИМАНИЯ. НА СМЕХ ИНДУИСТАМ ТОЛЬКО

----------

Максим& (07.09.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Действительно, многие многого не понимают, особенно касательно северной ветви Дхармы. Что простительно тем, кто этой традиции не принадлежит, но им понимать и нет никакой необходимости. Я вот в дзене ничего не понимаю и не страдаю от того что там "будд встречают и убивают" )))

Относительно индуистских божеств и чего они делают у буддистов ))) :

так я слышал

- Есть "перековавшиеся" божества и  даки/дакини свиты этих божеств. Это вообще классика и обсуждать тут нечего.
- Есть некоторые божества, которые суть просто воплощение будд/дхармапал принявших такую вот форму (по некоторой необходимости, а для тех кто изучает эту традицию, вся информация прикладывается, по какой именно)  и к "оригинальным" сансарным божествам не имеет никакого отношения. Мандалы оригинальных божеств (т.е. Гланый и его окружение) копируется 1 в 1, включая все мантры и т.д. (иногда несколько "доработанные"), но смысл вложенный в такую "копию" мандалы и прочего совершенной иной. Обычно такой же как у всех прочих будд.тантр.

За сим, обсуждать забавные мысли - кто кому там сестра-бабушка и чиво делать с их поклонниками смысла не вижу. И то, о чем думают индуисты по сему поводу - это их личные половые трудности.

Кто знает - тот знает, кто не знает - тому наверное и не нужно.

----------

Legba (23.03.2010), Sam (13.10.2010), Вангдраг (22.03.2010), Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Aion

> P.S.S. И если Шива реально Защитник с соответствующими посвящениями для последователей, куда бежать за чиламом и забойной чуйской коноплей/гашишом, чтобы порадовать Махадева классическим гьягаровским способом? )


Насчёт "куда бежать":



> Учитывая децентрализацию в индуизме, на Бали появилась очень своеобразная религиозная культура. Практически все жители острова Бали искренне верующие люди, знакомые с древнеиндийским эпосом, строящие свою жизнь в соответствии с заповедями Вед и Махабхараты. Огромное влияние на культуру Бали оказал Буддизм. В индуистских храмах обычно проводят службу 2 священника - индуист и буддист. Такое направление индуизма уникально и имеется только на Бали и называется Шива-Будда.
> ©


 
Только вот, имхо, не в забойной чуйке дело, а в том, о чём сказано классиком: 
There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
     Than are dreamt of in your philosophy.

----------


## Шавырин

Господа буддисты, ответте на такой вопрос:"Что есть Ом, в Ваших мантрах"?

----------


## Aion

> Что есть Ом, в Ваших мантрах?


Дык, ёлы палы, Ом - простонародная форма пранавы.

----------


## Нико

Имхо, получать посвящения Шивы и Ганеши, индуистских богов, мирских богов, - нарушение обета Прибежища. Я не знаю, о чём думают ламы, приезжающие в Россию... Что российские буддисты "всеядны"? 

Почему не Авалокитешвара, например? Почему не Махакала, не Палден Лхамо? 

Тем, кто будет получать эти посвящения, надо бы поосторожнее....

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (12.10.2010), Читтадхаммо (21.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

... посвящение Шивы *из цикла Ринчен Тердзо*

+ у Гуру Ринпоче тоже есть циклы посвящений мирских Божеств.

Для лечения текущего "герпеса" подойдет, но в качестве основной практики конечно же не стоит применять.

"Белые облака" просто проводят хорошую маркетинговую политику. А вот вам "буддийский стафф" от тибетского ламы, но в любимом вами индуиском соусе.

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

Господа комиссары! Ну ведь была же уже  инфа  что и как. Прилично ли в чужой монастырь в кожанках, да с маузерами соваться?

----------

Сергей Хос (22.03.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Спросил у ламы насчет Шивы и Ганеши. Он ответил что есть два Ганеши. Один индуисткий а второй буддийский и он воплощение Авалокитешвары. Его практика помогает в материальном отношении. Насчет Шивы он сказал что никогда не слышал.

----------


## PampKin Head

Аналогично и в индуизме: есть Будда буддийский, а есть Будда индуиский - воплощение Вишну. )

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (12.10.2010), Денис Полипчук (12.10.2010), Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------


## Legba

Для самых гелукпинских гелукпинцев:

Из садханы Ваджрабхайравы "Драгоценный Ларец", составленной Чже Цзонкапой т (описание Защитников восьми кладбишенских земель):




> На востоке оранжевый Индра верхом на слоне Сахасракша Тысячеглазый; в правой руке держит ваджр, левая грозит указательным пальцем. 
> 
> Слева от него – чёрный Вишну верхом на Гаруде; в правых руках палица и чакра, в левых – морская раковина и драгоценный камень Каустубха. 
> На юге – чёрный Яма верхом на буйволе, с пылающими рыжими волосами дыбом; в правой руке дубина, левая грозит указательным пальцем. 
> На западе – белый Варуна верхом на змее; держит петлю-змею. 
> На севере – жёлтый Вайшравана со здоровой полнотой, стоящий на богатстве; в правой руке груда ратн, в левой – мангуст. 
> 
> Слева от него – белый слоноголовый* Ганеша* верхом на крысе; в правых руках чётки и алебарда, в левых – морковь и поднос с лепёшками. 
> *На северо-востоке – белый Шива верхом на быке, с ушнишой на макушке; держит трезубец и капалу и обнимает двумя руками Кайрилу.*


Для нингмапинцев (зато - с картинкой). Кстати, картинка из собрания божеств Дуджом Терсар:

http://www.keithdowman.net/art/nyingmaicons/ni85.htm

И еще немного (извините, перевести нет времени):




> Maha Deva (Tibetan: lha chen po, English: Great God): also known as Shiva - emanation of Avalokiteshvara. 
> 
> "...Great God, Ishvara, with a body red in colour, like ruby, blazing with light. Having one face, two hands and three eyes, charming and passionate in appearance. In the right [hand] holding aloft a hook to gather the Three Realms and the left a lasso of wind. The hair is bound in a tuft decorated with a crescent moon. Adorned with silks and jewels, naked with a red linga, engorged and erect. The right leg is bent and the left extended in a standing posture. Embraced by the consort, Uma Devi, bright red, beautiful and affectionate. The right [hand] holds a conch shell vessel to the Father and the left a hook; adorned with jewels..." (Min-ling Lochen Dharmashri, 1654-1718. Tibetan source text part II, pp.364-365). 
> 
> Bright red in colour with one face and two hands he is slightly fierce with three eyes and partially exposed canine teeth. The right hand holds upraised a hook, ornate and red, in the shape of an elephant goad decorated with jewels. The left holds outstretched an engorged red phallus and gold lasso. Adorned with a crown of gold and jewels, earrings and necklace he wears an orange and yellow scarf and a long garland of red flowers. The consort in similar appearance holds up a gold vase in the right hand and a mirror in the left, the shoulders covered with a blue scarf. Standing above a sun and moon disc atop a red lotus blossom they are surrounded by the subdued orange flames of pristine awareness. Arranged in front are rows of variously coloured wishing jewels, precious objects and bolts of cloth presented as an auspicious offering. 
> 
> Above, wreathed in the flames of pristine awareness, atop a red lotus blossom is the powerful Guru Rinpoche, Padmasambhava, red in colour, holding aloft in the right hand a black vajra sceptre. The left holds to the side a three pointed katvanga staff. Adorned with the lotus hat, earrings, necklace and a garland of heads he wears the robes of the Three Vehicles standing atop a corpse and sun disc. 
> 
> "To the discerning pristine awareness body of all conquerors, emanation body of compassion of the powerful Avalokiteshvara, benevolent Lord of the World; Mahadeva together with consort, Uma, I pay homage." (Nyingma liturgical verse). 
> ...

----------

Aion (22.03.2010), Sam (13.10.2010), Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Ниэллон

Белый Махакала в одной из форм держит на тханке двух Слонов-Ганешей.

Так что, думается мне, этот как с практиками Формы и Содержания. "Ганеша" как... хм... бренд, если хотите, как Форма той "бутылки" (Вазы, Сосуда), в которую налили новое содержание, как например это делал Гуру Ринпоче, когда покорял Богов Тибета.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а чего эт у него эрекция то?

----------


## Аньезка

> а чего эт у него эрекция то?


Лингам Шивы.

----------


## Legba

> а чего эт у него эрекция то?


Хотите об этом поговорить?  :Cool: 
Я Вас расстрою, эрекция вообще практически у всех гневных божеств пантеона Ваджраяны. У некоторых даже этим дело не ограничивается.

----------


## PampKin Head

А может поговорить на тему: *зачем* буддисту-тантристу посвящения Маха Дева и Ганеши? Понятно, что ламы часто получают целые циклы вангов и передач килотоннами. Но это понятно: есть такая работа - хранить учения. Но рядовому буддисту то с какой тоски сдалось?

Кто то хочет использовать эти практики как основное средство для достижения Пробуждения?

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), куру хунг (23.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (23.03.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Читаю тему, но так и не понял - Зачем буддисту получать посвящение Шивы или Ганеши? Чего-то не хватает? Какая в этом потребность?

Да и ламы некоторые тоже хороши, приезжают собрать  баблос с пиплов. Анонс экзотических посвящений,  сеансы гаданий, индивидуальные аудиенции и прочее. Все это свойственно временам упадка. Хотя с другой стороны этих гастрольных лам можно понять - у многих многочисленная родня, бедные соотечественники.

----------


## Legba

По поводу Лам - претензии не вполне ясны. Нагпы, собственно говоря, обычно и выполняли социальную функцию деревенского колдуна - гадания и прочее. Большего с них не просили тибетцы- миряне, и неясно, отчего россиянам должно хотется чего-то принципиально иного. Причем же тут времена упадка? Восемь мирских дхарм были и остаются основной мотивацией подавляющей части населения. Если кто-то уже разобрался со своей мотивацией - странно пенять окружающим, если нет - и того более.




> А может поговорить на тему: зачем буддисту-тантристу посвящения Маха Дева и Ганеши? Понятно, что ламы часто получают целые циклы вангов и передач килотоннами. Но это понятно: есть такая работа - хранить учения. Но рядовому буддисту то с какой тоски сдалось?


Практика Защитника врядли может быть основной садханой. С другой стороны, можно предположить, что, коль скоро метод существует (если это не фэйк) - есть и категория живых существ, которым он принесет пользу. Странно ведь считать, что метод есть *исключительно* для того, чтобы его ламы передавали друг другу. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Если строго упереться в позицию "реализуешь одного девата - реализуешь всех" - тогда вообще неясно, с какой радости божеств больше одного. Ну может вот такие экзотические у кого-то отпечатки, что без практики Махадева ему никак. Бывает, наверное.

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.10.2010), Вангдраг (24.03.2010), куру хунг (23.03.2010), Сергей Хос (23.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Практика Защитника врядли может быть основной садханой. С другой стороны, можно предположить, что, коль скоро метод существует (если это не фэйк) - есть и категория живых существ, которым он принесет пользу. Странно ведь считать, что метод есть *исключительно* для того, чтобы его ламы передавали друг другу. Если строго упереться в позицию "реализуешь одного девата - реализуешь всех" - тогда вообще неясно, с какой радости божеств больше одного. Ну может вот такие экзотические у кого-то отпечатки, что без практики Махадева ему никак. Бывает, наверное.


1. Многие практики действительно существуют лишь в силу того, что лунгами передавались от лам к ламе... ради сохранения. От такой тибетский херитадж. (вполне закономерный вопрос к заезжающим ламам: практиковали ли вы сами эти садханы, какие у вас по ним самаи и как вы их осуществляете, в каком объеме).

2. Вопрос: можно ли через практики мирских защитников "реализовать всех"? + будут ли у кого то работать практики мирских защитников, если человек не реализовался в основном мейнстриме Ваджраяны?

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), куру хунг (23.03.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Но рядовому буддисту то с какой тоски сдалось?


Видимо именно что - _с тоски_  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> 1. Многие практики действительно существуют лишь в силу того, что лунгами передавались от лам к ламе... ради сохранения. От такой тибетский херитадж. (вполне закономерный вопрос к заезжающим ламам: практиковали ли вы сами эти садханы, какие у вас по ним самаи и как вы их осуществляете, в каком объеме).
> 
> 2. Вопрос: можно ли через практики мирских защитников "реализовать всех"? + будут ли у кого то работать практики мирских защитников, если человек не реализовался в основном мейнстриме Ваджраяны?


Ну, тут все непросто. Защитники ведь, как правило, "приставлены" к определенному Йидаму. Каларупа практикуется в контексте садханы Ямантаки, Читипати - Чакрасамвары/Ваджрайогини и т.д. То есть, не так чтобы кто-то с потолка решал - "вот попрактикую-ка я Защитника позатейливее". Если говорить конкретно о Махадеве (Ганапати, все ж таки, йидам Крия-тантры) то в терма Чокьюра Лингпы (из которого, вроде-бы, давли этот самый ванг) это Защитник мандалы Курукуллы. Ванг Курукуллы означенный Лама вроде-бы тоже передавал. То есть вроде все логично - Йидам и Защитник того-же цикла. Вполне олдскульно.
Кто чего там будет практиковать, по итогам, - не нашего ума дело. Если хоть кто-нибудь один достигнет реализации - оно того стоило. 
А практика Защитников без "двух накоплений" - бессмысленный бубнеж. Который, впрочем, все равно удерживает индивида от совершения неблагих действий тела и речи. :Smilie:

----------

Аня Приходящая (12.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (23.03.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (23.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Складывается впечатление, что в "Белый облаках" заказ именно на "позатейливее", поближе к местному двинутому на индуизме чернозему.

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), Доржик (26.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Складывается впечатление, что в "Белый облаках" заказ именно на "позатейливее", поближе к местному двинутому на индуизме чернозему.


Не исключено. Только вот говорить, что кто-то "двинут на индуизме" - значит обижать индуизм. "Чернозем" (тобишь наши драгоценные родители, наверное хотели сказать Вы),  склонен прилагать интеллектуальные усилия в отношении Шанкарачарьи не в большей степени, чем в отношении Нагарджуны.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не исключено. Только вот говорить, что кто-то "двинут на индуизме" - значит обижать индуизм. "Чернозем" (тобишь наши драгоценные родители, наверное хотели сказать Вы),  склонен прилагать интеллектуальные усилия в отношении Шанкарачарьи не в большей степени, чем в отношении Нагарджуны.


Это далеко не значит "обижать индуизм" ["кто ж его посадит, он же памятник" (с)].

Просто нормальный индуист не интересуется буддийскими посвящениями Ганеши и Шивы из Ринчен Тердзо.

А вот местный, всеядный поклонник непонятно чего - вполне.

----------


## Legba

> А вот местный, всеядный поклонник непонятно чего - вполне.


Ну, как говорится, "кому и ветала - невеста".
С другой стороны, обсуждать непонятно чью мотивацию - совсем уж тухлое дело. Авось, какая-то польза с этого станется. В любом случае, хоть от ченнелинга и Блаватской немного отвлекутся.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, как говорится, "кому и ветала - невеста".
> С другой стороны, обсуждать непонятно чью мотивацию - совсем уж тухлое дело. Авось, какая-то польза с этого станется. В любом случае, хоть от ченнелинга и Блаватской немного отвлекутся.


Это же не мешает высоконравственным и эстетствующим тухло обсуждать мотивацию (к примеру) Еше Намкая на основе выложенного рейдера, не так ли?

Хотя тоже... Может благую связь поимеют в стиле Рудры Black Liberation из истории о Ваджракиле.

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), Аньезка (26.03.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Честно говоря, я в полнейшем недоумении. Чего все так привязались к этим божествам? В буддийском пантеоне насчитывается огромное количество божеств, имена которых совпадают с индуистскими. Сарасвати например, Вайшравана, или Ума. И что? Есть куча текстов (та же тантра Чакрасамвары) в которых, как выше упоминал Шубхар, божества целыми сотнями меняют свое назначение и переходят из индуизма в буддизм и становятся защитниками.

----------

Legba (26.03.2010), Tong Po (24.10.2010), Аня Приходящая (12.10.2010), Ондрий (26.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

Ну, начнем с того, что Еши Намкай не некий абстрактный "чернозем", о котором строятся смелые предположения. А Учитель Дхармы. Посему вполне правомочно возникновение вопроса о том, отчего его поведение "не олдскульно". Или предполагается, что любой, называющийся Учителем Дхармы (или названный так кем-то), должен немедленно вызывать невероятное умиление, вне зависимости от поведения? Вы скажите, я поверю.




> Честно говоря, я в полнейшем недоумении. Чего все так привязались к этим божествам? В буддийском пантеоне насчитывается огромное количество божеств, имена которых совпадают с индуистскими. Сарасвати например, Вайшравана, или Ума. И что? Есть куча текстов (та же тантра Чакрасамвары) в которых, как выше упоминал Шубхар, божества целыми сотнями меняют свое назначение и переходят из индуизма в буддизм и становятся защитниками.


Просто необходимо, знаете ли, вывести на чистую воду проклятый "чернозем", гоняющийся за экзотикой.  :Wink:

----------

Ондрий (26.03.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, начнем с того, что Еши Намкай не некий абстрактный "чернозем", о котором строятся смелые предположения. А Учитель Дхармы. Посему вполне правомочно возникновение вопроса о том, отчего его поведение "не олдскульно". Или предполагается, что любой, называющийся Учителем Дхармы (или названный так кем-то), должен немедленно вызывать невероятное умиление, вне зависимости от поведения? Вы скажите, я поверю.
> 
> Просто необходимо, знаете ли, вывести на чистую воду проклятый "чернозем", гоняющийся за экзотикой.


Т.е вы полагаете, что тухло лишь разбираться в мотивациях "чернозема", в мотивациях наставника, *до которого лично вам по барабану* (т.е. чисто так, потрепаться "за жисть") - самое то? Почему вас так возбудил безмерно именно этот наставник?* Вас кто-то принуждает "испытывать умиление"? Срочно признайтесь, мы вам поможем!*

"Олдскульно" продать все в доме за золото, поехать в Индию и поднести Гуру [(с) намтар Миларепы]. А не трендеть, что "Марпа - лох, отдавший все золото какому то Наропе, когда есть Учителя, сияющие аки Солнце!" [(с) намтар Марпы]

----------

Torkwemada (31.03.2010), Аньезка (26.03.2010)

----------


## Legba

Знаете... я вот даже иногда не понимаю, о чем Вы вообще.
Давайте договоримся - Вы правы, априорно. Я это признал.
Только не волнуйтесь. 
Про Орла (или как его там)  почитайте, мож попустит....

----------

Ондрий (26.03.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

2 Legba
А вы  просто наверно сподобились посетить "Белые облака" и получить эти посвящения. Поэтому также можно сказать, что ваша позиция  в этом вопросе  более-менее в общем-то понятна.

----------


## Legba

> 2 Legba
> А вы  просто наверно сподобились посетить "Белые облака" и получить эти посвящения. Поэтому также можно сказать, что ваша позиция  в этом вопросе  более-менее в общем-то понятна.


Я там интерьер делал... Чтоб, значицца, "чернозему шизотерическому" уютнее было. А позицию обозначил значительно *до* событий (Ганапати-то, кажись, еще и не было?). Дедукцию неплохо, знаете ли, подкреплять чтением дат сообщений...




> Руки прочь от Орла.


М? Перефразируя, "с какой тоски традиционному буддисту - Орел?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шиваприйя Шанкари

> буддийское посвящение Шивы - это как понимать?


Очень даже просто. Тибетский буддизм-это по сути индийский тантризм, только в немного другой форме. А главными тантрическими Божествами являются Господь Шива и Мать Кали-Тара. Махакала-это гневная форма Шивы в индуизме. Так что ничего удивительного в огромном почтении тибетцев к Этим Божествам нет. Все как раз логично. И лично я очень бы хотела получить такое посвящение ибо изначально являюсь индуисткой-шиваиткой.Для меня нет разницы почитать Господа в индийской или тибетской традиции.

----------


## Топпер

> И лично я очень бы хотела получить такое посвящение ибо изначально являюсь индуисткой-шиваиткой.Для меня нет разницы почитать Господа в индийской или тибетской традиции.


Нет ли смысла убрать из профайла "махаяна"? Ведь не соответствует вашим высказанным взглядам.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Очень даже просто. Тибетский буддизм-это по сути индийский тантризм, только в немного другой форме. А главными тантрическими Божествами являются Господь Шива и Мать Кали-Тара. Махакала-это гневная форма Шивы в индуизме. Так что ничего удивительного в огромном почтении тибетцев к Этим Божествам нет. Все как раз логично. И лично я очень бы хотела получить такое посвящение ибо изначально являюсь индуисткой-шиваиткой.Для меня нет разницы почитать Господа в индийской или тибетской традиции.


Какого такого "господа"?

----------

Shunja (11.10.2010), Аньезка (11.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.10.2010), Клим Самгин (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> Очень даже просто. Тибетский буддизм-это по сути индийский тантризм, только в немного другой форме. .


Может я вас расстрою, но вот история говроит об обратном. 
 шиваизм заимствова тантру у буддиство северной индии, да и философию свою (уже позже адвайту) также и у тех же.
Да и ещё.
Что это за господь в буддизме? 
У нас тут своё эго "нейтрализуют" а вы его почитать вздумали.

----------

Dondhup (12.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (24.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Братцы, ну что вы серьезно-то на это отвечаете? Ведь такой простор для остроумия!

----------

Vidyadhara (12.10.2010), Денис Полипчук (12.10.2010), Кузьмич (12.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Очень даже просто. Тибетский буддизм-это по сути индийский тантризм, только в немного другой форме. А главными тантрическими Божествами являются Господь Шива и Мать Кали-Тара. Махакала-это гневная форма Шивы в индуизме. Так что ничего удивительного в огромном почтении тибетцев к Этим Божествам нет. Все как раз логично. И лично я очень бы хотела получить такое посвящение ибо изначально являюсь индуисткой-шиваиткой.Для меня нет разницы почитать Господа в индийской или тибетской традиции.


В мою практику также входит многое от практик Шивы и Ганеши. идея в том, что эти сансарные божества находят опору в пустоте

----------


## Dondhup

А как в пустоте можно найти опору  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Suraj

> Может я вас расстрою, но вот история говроит об обратном. 
>  шиваизм заимствова тантру у буддиство северной индии, Что это за господь в буддизме? 
> .


Это был двусторонний процесс заимствования.
Если вас это действительно интересует, то почитайте исследования Алексиса Сандерсона, Грея (переводчика лагху Чакрасамвара тантры).

Совсем непонятно снисходительное отношение к Ганеше.
Посвещение ракта Ганапри входит в "13 золотых дхарм сакья". И считалось столь ценным, что не давалось за пределами стен сакьяпинских монастырей втечение нескольких веков. И этот тот самый Ганапати, сын Шивы, а не эманация Авалокитшвары.
 Вот только вернулся с ретрита с посвящениями этого цикла. лама Kунга рассказывал истории дэватов, которые помещены в тексты абхишек. 
Акуратней надо... уважительней.

Один из способов перевода Бхагван, - это господь. Bесьма распостронённый эпитет Гаутамы.

----------

Alex (13.10.2010), Yeshe_Damo (12.10.2010), Гьялцен (13.10.2010), Лакшми (14.10.2010), Маша_ла (13.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (23.10.2010), Сергей Хос (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да, я помню Лама Кунга - Сакья Ринпоче - давал посвящение Ганеши, когда я там была тоже.. Сурадж, как там Лама Кунга? Я так по нему скучаю. 
Сорри за офф.

----------


## Шиваприйя Шанкари

Для меня Господь -это Шива в различных Его формах и образах. 
Махакала-одно из главных имен Шивы, Великое Время и то что Он является защитником всех Просветленных не является противоречием.
Процесс действительно был двусторонним, но то, что Тантра изначально(как и буддизм вообще) была явлена в Индии, а не в Тибете, не вызывает сомнений, ибо это по меньшей мере, исторический факт.
Насчет понятия Господа в буддизме.. Есть понятие об Ади-Будде, Изначальном Принципе всех будд, так вот оно фактически соответствует понятию об Изначальном Господе, Владыке всего сущего и источнике всех совершенств и благих существ, именуемых дэвами или божествами. термины тут могут быть разными, суть же одна.
Если Пустоту понимать как Изначальный Божественный Принцип, свободный от всяких мирских условностей, привязок и ограничений, то в нем реально можно найти опору.

----------


## Dondhup

Винегрет какой-то то а не воззрения. Вы пожалуйста буддизм с индуизмом не путайте.
Будды и Драхма было с безначальных времен до того как возник наш мир и до того как  родились и Брахма и Шива и прочие. пустота в том что нет никакого не зависящего от причин и условий "изначального божественного принципа"

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Махакала-одно из главных имен Шивы, Великое Время и то что Он является защитником всех Просветленных не является противоречием.


В буддизме о нем несколько иная информация.

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Очень даже просто. Тибетский буддизм-это по сути индийский тантризм, только в немного другой форме. А главными тантрическими Божествами являются Господь Шива и Мать Кали-Тара. Махакала-это гневная форма Шивы в индуизме. Так что ничего удивительного в огромном почтении тибетцев к Этим Божествам нет. Все как раз логично. И лично я очень бы хотела получить такое посвящение ибо изначально являюсь индуисткой-шиваиткой.Для меня нет разницы почитать Господа в индийской или тибетской традиции.


капец :Mad:  
девушка вы случайно адресом не ошиблись? тут буддийский форум а не индуистский! :Wink:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Махакала-одно из главных имен Шивы, Великое Время


Учите матчасть!

Санскр. Mahākāla: Великий Чёрный а не Великое Время.

----------

Dondhup (23.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.10.2010), Вова Л. (23.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Учите матчась!
> 
> Санскр. Mahākāla: Великий Чёрный а не Великое Время.


Хотя, время по-идее также будет - как в Кала-чакра. По-моему, они даже пишутся одинаково. Хотя, как Великое вермя, конечно, никто не переводит - видимо из контекста или комментариев можно понять.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Хотя, время по-идее также будет - как в Кала-чакра. По-моему, они даже пишутся одинаково. Хотя, как Великое вермя, конечно, никто не переводит - видимо из контекста или комментариев можно понять.


Не, пишется по-разному.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не, пишется по-разному.


а в чем отличия?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Kala и kāla, если мне память не изменяет.

----------


## Шиваприйя Шанкари

Нет, адресом я не ошиблась, не волнуйтесь). Индуизм и буддизм между прочим, вполне органично сосуществуют например в Непале, где на алтарях часто можно увидеть и индуистские и буддийские божества. и никого это не смущает. Буддизм вообще не вступает в противоречие с поклонением ни китайским, ни японским, ни каким бы то ни было другим божествам. если рассуждать по вашему, то взгляды монгольских, китайских, японских буддистов-это тот еще "винегрет" из местных мифов, конфуцианства и прочего :Smilie: )))))

----------

Vidyadhara (24.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (24.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Kala и kāla, если мне память не изменяет.


И так и так встречается например и тут. Я не специалист в санскрите, поэтому было интересно выяснить...

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Не, пишется по-разному.


Одинаково пишется, это омонимы.

काल - время, काल - черный, काली - черная. В новоиндийских к काल - "черный" добавляется дополнительная долгая "а" в конце из-за урезания гласных, получается काला.




> Индуизм и буддизм между прочим, вполне органично сосуществуют например в Непале, где на алтарях часто можно увидеть и индуистские и буддийские божества.


Это не повод привносить свою экзальтацию по поводу сложившегося синкретизма на буддийский форум и петь оды концепциям, которых в буддизме нет, равно как и подменять своими идеями понимание пустотности. Практика йоги божеств без постижения пустоты, кстати, чревата очень плохим рождением

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Сказано, что Шива/Маха Дева является эманацией Авалокитешвары, которое Он явил для того, чтобы приносить пользу живым существам. 
Тут приходит человек, для которого в сущности это и было сделано,. и ему говорят "у тебя винегрет". Кому Вы это говорите? Авалокитешваре?  :Smilie: 
Если есть эманация в виде мирского божества, значит это кому-нибудь нужно.
У Нандзеда Дордже есть очень хорошая запись в ЖЖ по этому поводу. Я приведу лишь отрывок ради пояснения своих слов.




> Говорится, что во время одного из предыдущих Будд, которого звали Випашьин [тиб. Нампарциг], *было предсказано, что если Авалокитешвара проявится в форме Будды или Бодхисаттвы, это не принесет большой пользы живым существам. Если же он
> эманирует из себя горделивых мирских божеств, то это принесет великое благо.*
> *Поэтому Авалокитешвара и проявился в форме божества Махадевы. По сути своей Махадева
> является Авалокитешварой, внешне же он проявляется как мирское божество - Махадева.*

----------

Tong Po (24.10.2010), Vidyadhara (24.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Это не повод привносить свою экзальтацию по поводу сложившегося синкретизма на буддийский форум и петь оды концепциям, которых в буддизме нет, равно как и подменять своими идеями понимание пустотности. Практика йоги божеств без постижения пустоты, кстати, чревата очень плохим рождением


"Практика йоги божеств без постижения пустоты" кажется не чревата очень плохим рождением. Йога божества в обычном случае с концептуальным даже приблизительным пониманием пустоты плюс некоторый уровень бодхичитты позволяет очень быстро накапливать два собрания - собрание мудрости и собрание добродетелей как раз для того чтобы поскорее приблизиться к постижению пустоты и развитию бодхичитты, поскольку эти два также зависят от накоплений мудрости и заслуг. Не так чтобы сначала постижение пустоты потом йога божества, поскольку это редкость. Йога божества без понимания пустоты будет лишь игрой воображения, но не думаю что это приведет к плохому рождению. Если конечно практик делает йогу божества с плохими целями и мотивациями то тогда будет плохое рождение.

----------

Лакшми (28.10.2010), Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Тут приходит человек, для которого в сущности это и было сделано,. и ему говорят "у тебя винегрет".


Вот подмена понятий! Речь ведь только о том, что поскольку форум _контекстуален_ и общаемся мы в формате и терминах буддийского учения, странно приходить и говорить категориям другой традиции, утверждая при этом, что ты носитель буддизма Махаяны.

Можно применять разные практические методы, но исходное воззрение у человека одно -  основанное либо на постижении пустотности, либо на вере в некий неизменный "Божественный Принцип". Если второе, буддийская тантра превращается в индуистскую, что, конечно, не "плохо" (в плане оценочных суждений) но явно не "про буддизьмь". И если человек приходит на форум с такими запутанными воззрениями, может, у него созрела карма, чтобы ему мягко указали, что сущности можно и разделить.




> "Практика йоги божеств без постижения пустоты" кажется не чревата очень плохим рождением.


Берзин на недавнем семинаре объяснял, что если порождать божество, не осознавая (хотя бы интеллектуально) пустотности, это приводит к рождению в мире призраков в образе этого божества. Не могу, к сожалению, сказать, на какой исходный текст он опирался, но явно не из головы выдумал.

----------

Dondhup (24.10.2010), Pema Sonam (24.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Несколько разные вещи - 1. постижение пустоты, которое бывает двух видов - прямое (неконцептуальное) и концептуальное (верные мысленные представления о пустоте) и 2. Лишь некоторое представление о пустоте, некоторое понимание. И классически концептуальное предшествует прямому постижению. С помощью шамадхи на основе концептуального понимания сосредотачиваются на пустоте и достигают прямого постижения. И практика йоги божества лишь с некоторым пониманием концептуальным должна привести к прямому постижению пустоты. Это распространенная история о практике Ямантаки который стал духом в облике Ямантаки, но причина была в отсутствии бодхичитты. И этого злого духа долгое время никто не мог усмирить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Несколько разные вещи - 1. постижение пустоты, которое бывает двух видов - прямое (неконцептуальное) и концептуальное (верные мысленные представления о пустоте) и 2. Лишь некоторое представление о пустоте, некоторое понимание


Все три формы подходят. Вера в "неизменный божественный принцип" - нет, об этом речь.




> Это распространенная история о практике Ямантаки который стал духом в облике Ямантаки, но причина была в отсутствии бодхичитты


Речь может идти об абсолютной бодхичитте, они же очень тесно переплетены с относительной.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

То есть концептуальное понимание может улучшаться по ходу практики. В идеале конечно раньше долго изучали пустоту и перед непосредственно практикой тантры уже складывалось точное представление о пустоте. Это классический вариант. Но сейчас у мирян нет на изучение пустоты много времени и лишь некоторый уровень понимания тоже полезен, иначе бы сейчас не давалось столько посвящений большими Учителями. Ведь не у всех есть верное представление о пустоте.

----------


## Dondhup

Практика тантры вещь опасная, я слушал от Учителей истории к чему она приводит при отсутствии верного Воззрения и Бодхичитты.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Практика тантры вещь опасная, я слушал от Учителей истории к чему она приводит при отсутствии верного Воззрения и Бодхичитты.


Что такое верное воззрение? Даже внутри тибетской традиции существуют разные взгляды на Верное Воззрение. Все правы? Или права только одна группа, а все остальные, практикуя "неверное воззрение", будут рождаться духами и попадут в ады? 
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Kiss:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Посвящение давно прошло.
Тема закрыта.

----------

